# capisci



## fynt

gente perdonen mi ignorancia, pero de esta palabra solo se su pronunciacion, 'CAPICHI' pero la verdad no tengo idea como se escribe
si alguien es tan amable de ayudarme lo agradesco montonasos

besos (L)


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ceo que capichi es italiano no francés; y según yo se dice Kapichi


----------



## Livives

No es Español. Esto viene del Italiano "capicci", del verbo "capire" (to understand) a la forma interrogativa, segunda persona del singular.

capicci?  =  do you understand? = comprendes?


----------



## fynt

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh muchas gracias!!!! se los agradesco ahora estoi muy clara , se les kiere a la gente de este foro


----------



## Necsus

Exactamente es 'capi*s*ci' de 'capire':
io capisco
*tu capisci*
egli capisce
noi capiamo
voi capite
essi capiscono


----------



## GabyG

Necsus said:


> Exactamente es 'capi*s*ci' de 'capire':
> io capisco
> *tu capisci*
> egli capisce
> noi capiamo
> voi capite
> essi capiscono


 
Necsus, disculpa, una pregunta. He visto que al conjugar el verbo has usado "egli" y "essi", sin embargo lo que yo había visto era "lui, lei" y "loro". Ahora que busqué en el diccionaro "egli" y "essi" veo que significan lo mismo que las que yo menciono. Mi duda sería cuándo se deben usar de una manera y cuándo de otra.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Necsus

En la lengua hablada se usan 'lui/lei/loro', y 'esso/essa/essi/esse' hablando de cosas o animales.


----------



## Noa-Spain

Pero y ``egli´´?
Además,para este verbo no se pueden utilizar esos pronombres ya que ``las cosas´´ no pueden entender.. Qué lio!


----------



## Nate in California

> En la lengua hablada se usan 'lui/lei/loro', y 'esso/essa/essi/esse' hablando de cosas o animales.



Tal vez a Roma se dice así, pero en otras partes de italia (el norte) non se utiliza esso/essa/essi/esse en la lengua hablada hoy en día, almenos en mi experiencia. Es considerado forma un poquito anticuada.


----------



## claudine2006

Nate in California said:


> Tal vez a Roma se dice así, pero en otras partes de italia (el norte) non se utiliza esso/essa/essi/esse en la lengua hablada hoy en día, almenos en mi experiencia. Es considerado forma un poquito anticuada.


Digamos que la gente en Italia es muy perezosa y en el lenguaje hablado, para no hacer el esfuerzo de recordar la diferencia entre pronombre sujeto y complemento, usa el pronombre complemento en ambos casos. 
Pero es un error (y queda feo).


----------



## Nate in California

claudine2006 said:


> Digamos que la gente en Italia es muy perezosa y en el lenguaje hablado, para no hacer el esfuerzo de recordar la diferencia entre pronombre sujeto y complemento, usa el pronombre complemento en ambos casos.
> Pero es un error (y queda feo).


 
Yo debería confesar que, aunque se aprendí la differencia entre pronombre sujeto y complemento (hace muchos años), y aunque se lo entiendo, no se como utilizar esso/essi/essa. Pero en realidad no es necessario porque ninguno con lo qual hablo lo usa.

p.s. scusatemi per il mio pessimo spagnolo. Non lo uso quasi mai.


----------



## claudine2006

Nate in California said:


> Yo debería confesar que, aunque aprendí la differencia entre pronombre sujeto y complemento (hace muchos años), y aunque lo entiendo, no sé como utilizar esso/essi/essa. Pero en realidad no es necessario porque ninguna de las personas con las cuales hablo lo usa.
> 
> p.s. scusatemi per il mio pessimo spagnolo. Non lo uso quasi mai.


A lo mejor, tendrías que cambiar de grupo 
*PRONOMI PERSONALI SOGGETTO*
Io 
tu
egli/ella/essa
noi 
voi
essi/esse

*PRONOMI PERSONALI COMPLEMENTO*
Me
te
lui/lei
noi
voi
loro

Io mangio la mela.
La mela è mangiata da me.

Ella mangia la mela.
La mela è mangiata da lei.


Si dices "Lei mangia la mela" es como si dijeras "Me mangia la mela", es decir, estás usando un pronombre complemento en lugar del pr. sujeto.


----------



## GabyG

Claudine, disculpa que siga con dudas y tenga unas preguntas más.

"Essi" y "esse", como pronombre sujeto, ¿se usarían entonces tanto para personas como para cosas?

En el caso de los pronombres complemento, ¿se pueden usar por ej. Lei/Lui/Loro, indistintamente para personas y cosas?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## claudine2006

GabyG said:


> Claudine, disculpa que siga con dudas y tenga unas preguntas más.
> 
> "Essi" y "esse", como pronombre sujeto, ¿se usarían entonces tanto para personas como para cosas?
> 
> En el caso de los pronombres complemento, ¿se pueden usar por ej. Lei/Lui/Loro, indistintamente para personas y cosas?
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.


I tavoli sono puliti. Essi sono puliti.
Le carte sono sul tavolo. Esse sono sul tavolo.

Mi avvicino al tavolo. Mi avvicino ad esso/Mi ci avvicino.
Vado dai miei amici. Vado da loro. 
Nuoto tra i delfini. Nuoto tra loro.


----------



## GabyG

Grazie Claudine!


----------

